# EGR DELETE



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Absolutely need to tune it, yes, or you'll get a countdown to speed limitations - ultimately down to 5mph.

Nobody really does that anymore, unfortunately.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

you need a delete tune to compensate for the lack of egr


----------



## BENF (Jun 3, 2020)

boraz said:


> you need a delete tune to compensate for the lack of egr



Like this one ? do i need any kind of CPU programation after deleting the EGR ?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## BENF (Jun 3, 2020)

MP81 said:


> Yes.


do you have any information how to prgramme the CPU after deleting the EGR ?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

We used to, but delete tunes are incredibly difficult to find anymore due to last year's major EPA crackdown.


----------



## BENF (Jun 3, 2020)

MP81 said:


> We used to, but delete tunes are incredibly difficult to find anymore due to last year's major EPA crackdown.


one of my friends told me its better to programme CPU to ignor the EGR than deleting it 
what do you think ?


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

BENF said:


> one of my friends told me its better to programme CPU to ignor the EGR than deleting it
> what do you think ?


If you're going as far as buying a tune to ignore it, you may as well fully remove it and get the full benefit.


----------



## BENF (Jun 3, 2020)

LiveTrash said:


> If you're going as far as buying a tune to ignore it, you may as well fully remove it and get the full benefit.


i wanna fully remove it but the question is 
if a remove it should i re-programme or flash the CPU ?


----------



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)

read post # 2
read post # 3
read post # 5
read post # 9


----------



## BENF (Jun 3, 2020)

yt400pmd said:


> read post # 2
> read post # 3
> read post # 9


i didn't get you ?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

BENF said:


> Like this one ? do i need any kind of CPU programation after deleting the EGR ?
> 
> View attachment 288863


i cant make out what flag is under your name, so cant be sure of your grasp of the english language

but, for the 1000th time.....the computer needs to be programmed to allow for you removing the egr valve

that programming is illegal, good luck finding it


----------



## BENF (Jun 3, 2020)

boraz said:


> i cant make out what flag is under your name, so cant be sure of your grasp of the english language
> 
> but, for the 1000th time.....the computer needs to be programmed to allow for you removing the egr valve
> 
> that programming is illegal, good luck finding it


Thanks


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

The Cruze is heavily designed for EGR. I recommend not removing it. The engine just can’t produce enough heat without it. Not safely anyway.


----------



## BENF (Jun 3, 2020)

Snipesy said:


> The Cruze is heavily designed for EGR. I recommend not removing it. The engine just can’t produce enough heat without it. Not safely anyway.


i totally agree with you about the role of EGR in heatinf engine and making it hot ennough
but some owners didnt report any issue after removing it 
what do you think ?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

BENF said:


> i totally agree with you about the role of EGR in heatinf engine and making it hot ennough
> but some owners didnt report any issue after removing it
> what do you think ?


The number of deleted Cruzes is insanely small. So I have no idea. There may have been problems.

But when we looked into it we deemed it too unsafe to continue. Without the EGR we can’t keep the heat in the engine. The only option is to make the engine run significantly hotter than stock. That is trading one problem for another. Too many unknowns. And people just wanted it to bypass emissions, so we stopped developing.


----------



## BENF (Jun 3, 2020)

Snipesy said:


> The number of deleted Cruzes is insanely small. So I have no idea. There may have been problems.
> 
> But when we looked into it we deemed it too unsafe to continue. Without the EGR we can’t keep the heat in the engine. The only option is to make the engine run significantly hotter than stock. That is trading one problem for another. Too many unknowns. And people just wanted it to bypass emissions, so we stopped developing.


i respect your opinion . i will not delete it  
thank you very much sir


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

The issue with the Opel Multijet II running cool W/out EGR can be resolved with a tire/wheel upsize and using a 60/40 coolant blend.

The taller and heavier wheels make the engine work harder to move the car and the 60% dexcool blend reduces the thermal transfer efficiency of the cooling system.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

I don’t see how a EGR would be needed to keep a running diesel warm. Maybe in Arctic climates but normal even cold weather? Seems odd sicne old diesels with it didn’t have problems. Sure they where he’s to start but once warm just fine.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> I don’t see how a EGR would be needed to keep a running diesel warm. Maybe in Arctic climates but normal even cold weather? Seems odd sicne old diesels with it didn’t have problems. Sure they where he’s to start but once warm just fine.


Under load it’s fine. It’s easy to control thermals with nothing but the turbo.

Idling is a bit more weird of a story. We lose control of the turbo. Modifying the vanes has little impact on actual air flow. It helps. But not enough.

While there are some craziness in how we can do injections... Basically make as much of combustion work against the engine as possible.. It’s not enough and you are just causing excessive wear.

If we had variable valve timing we could make heat there. But..... We don’t.

Replace the turbo? Yeah.... But money.


----------



## BENF (Jun 3, 2020)

pandrad61 said:


> I don’t see how a EGR would be needed to keep a running diesel warm. Maybe in Arctic climates but normal even cold weather? Seems odd sicne old diesels with it didn’t have problems. Sure they where he’s to start but once warm just fine.


*

thats true ..
so now i delete or a leave the EGR ?


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

BENF said:


> *
> 
> thats true ..
> so now i delete or a leave the EGR ?


If you can tune the computer to run deleted then go for it. If you CANNOT tune it then don’t do
It.


----------

